# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  सुविचार

## garima

इस सूत्र में कुछ ऐसे सुविचार और बाते डालने का प्रयत्न होगा  जो आपको पसन्द आयेगे।ये सूत्र में सत्यता होगी।

----------


## garima

जीवन का एक सत्य सुविचार
कि। आपका दुःख किसी की हँसी का कारण भले बन जाये पर
आपकी हँसी किसी के दुःख का कारण कभी न बने।।।।।

----------


## garima

काम ऐसे करने चाहिए की पहचान बन  जाये
हर कदम ऐसे चलने चाहिए की  निशाँ बन जाए।।।।

----------


## garima

जिंदगी एक आइना है ये तभी मुस्कुरायगी
जब जब आप मुस्कुरायगे

----------


## garima

सुविचार
गलत व्यक्ति से बहस करने से  अच्छा है।
सही व्यक्ति से समझौता करना।।।।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~

 बख्श देता है खुदा उनको जिनकी किस्मत खराब होती है 
नहीं बख्शता खुदा उनको जिनकी नियत खराब होती है

----------


## garima

गुरुर ना कर शाहे शरीर  
मेरा भी ख़ाक होगा 
तेरा भी ख़ाक होगा
जिंदगी भर ब्रांडेड-ब्रांडेड करने वालो
याद रखना कफन का कोई ब्रांड नहीं होता।

----------


## garima

कोई रो कर दिल बहलाता है 
कोई हस कर दर्द छिपाता है
क्या करामात है कुदरत का 
ज़िंदा इंसान पानी में डूब जाता है 
मुर्दा तैर कर दिखाता हैं

----------


## garima

मौत को देखा तो नहीं पर शायद वो बहुत खूबसूरत होगी
कमबख्त जो भी उससे मिलता है वो जीना छोड़ देता है।

----------


## garima

गजब की एकता है लोगो की जमाने मे
जिन्दो को गिराने में और मुर्दो को उठाने में
जिंदगी में न जाने कौन सी बात आखिरी होगी
ना जाने कौन सी रात आखिरी होगी
मिलते जुलते बाते करते रहो यारो 
ना जाने कौन सी मुलाकात आखिरी होगी

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~

अच्छे लोगो की सबसे बड़ी खूबी ये होती है
की उन्हें याद करना नहीं पड़ता वह याद रह जाते है

----------


## garima

सदा उनके कर्जदार रहिये जो आपके लिए कभी खुद का वक्त नहीं देखता है।।।।।।।।।।और
सदा उनसे वफादार रहिये जो व्यस्त होने के बाद भी आपके लिए वक्त निकालते है।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार

जैसा हम सोचते है वैसा होता है बस हमारी इच्छा शक्ति दृढ़ होनी चाहिए। इसलिए हमेशा अच्छा सोचे। खुश रहे।

----------


## garima

सभी के लिए अच्छी और बेस्ट विशेस रखे   क्योंकि अच्छा या बुरा हम जैसी सोच दुसरो लिए रख्ते है परमात्मा हमे उसका रिटर्न जरूर देता है।

----------


## garima

यदि हम परमात्मा की सेवा में अर्थात किसी मंदिर,या गरीब की मदद भूखो को भोजन आदि में अपना एक रुपया भी लगाते है तो परमात्मा उसका डबल रिटर्न देता है।

----------


## garima

पर आपका मन साफ़ हो आपकी सोच साफ़ हो यदि मन में ये सोच के कार्य करते है की हम ऐसा करे परमात्मा हमे डबल देगा   तो नहीं जहा मन साफ़ नहीं तो वह कुछ भी नहीं है।लेने की इच्छा रख के कोई कार्य नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## garima

शिव बाबा सबका कल्याण करे यही भावना हमेशा मन में रहे। शब्द मुख पे रहे।।आपका कल्याण होना ही होना है।

----------


## garima

।।।ॐ शांति।।।

----------


## sanjaychatu

बहुत अच्छे सुविचार है गरिमा जी 
साधुवाद अप्पको

----------


## garima

धन्यवाद  संजय जी सूत्र पसंद करने के लिए

----------


## garima

सम्मान उसका करे जो उसको desserv करे 
न की उसका जो उसकी मांग करे

----------


## garima

चिन्ता और दुःख दोनों ही चिड़िया की तरह है।
हम इन्हें अपने पास आने से रोक तो नहीं सकते
पर इन्हें अपने मन में घर बनाने से रोक सकते है

----------


## garima

यदि आपके पास चॉइस है तो अच्छा चुने
यदि आपके पास चॉइस न हो तोअच्छा करे।।

----------


## garima

जिंदगी क्या है 
न सुख जिंदगी
न दुःख जिंदगी
न गम जिंदगी
न ख़ुशी जिंदगी
अपने अपने कर्मो का हिसाब है जिंदगी।

----------


## garima

दोस्ती कैसी हो। 
दोस्ती हो सुदामा जैसी और दोस्त हो द्वारिकाधीश जैसे।

----------


## garima

आपकी मुस्कराहट चिन्ह है।कि मुस्कुराने वाले के चेहरे पर ईश्वर का वास होता है।
इसे अपने गुस्से व आंसू से बहने न दे।

----------


## garima

यदि सभी आपसे खुश हैं तो समझो आपने कई समझोते जिंदगी से किये।
यदि आप सभी से खुश हो तो आप ओरो की कई गलतियो को अनदेखा करते है।

----------


## fullmoon

*मैं किसी से  बेहतर करूँ, क्या फर्क पड़ता है !*
*मैं किसी का बेहतर करूँ, बहुत फर्क पड़ता है!!*

----------


## fullmoon

*जीवन में एक मित्र  श्री कृष्ण जैसा होना चाहिए जो तुम्हारे लिए युद्ध न लड़े पर तुम्हे सच्चा  मार्गदर्शन दिखाए!*
* और एक  दोस्त  कर्ण   जैसा भी जरूर होना चाहिए, जो तुम्हारे  गलत हुए भी तुम्हारे लिए युद्ध करे !!*

----------


## fullmoon

* अच्छे  के साथ अच्छे रहें  , लेकिन बुरे के साथ बुरे नही !* 
*क्योंकि पानी से खून साफ़ हो सकता है ,लेकिन खून से खून नहीं !!*

----------


## garima

जी बहुत खूब कही फुल्ल्मून जी इन विचारो को असल जिंदगी में देखे तो बहुत कुछ कहते है ये विचार।।

----------


## abc1979

> जी बहुत खूब कही फुल्ल्मून जी इन विचारो को असल जिंदगी में देखे तो बहुत कुछ कहते है ये विचार।।



पर व्यावहारिक जीवन में बिरले लोग ही इन विचारो को अपना पाते है

----------


## garima

जी abc जी सही कहा आपने।पर एक बात मै भी कहना चाहूंगी की बून्द बून्द से सागर भरता है तो अच्छा सोचते सोचते अच्छा करने भी लगते है। वैसे आपके  इस जवाब से ये लगता है  कि आप नेगेटिव सोचते है। ये तो हम पर निर्भर करता है की हम प्लस पॉइंट देखे।

----------


## garima

दुनिया में बेहतरीन रिश्ता वाही होता है
जहाँ एक प्यारी सी मुस्कान, और छोटी सी सॉरी से जिन्दगी दोबारा पहले जैसी हो जाती है।

----------


## garima

जो इंसान अपनी गलती न होने पर भी अपनी गलती मान लेता है।
वो आपको मनाने का हुनर रखता है।
समझ लेना की वो आपको कभी खोना नहीं चाहता।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~  

जीवन में ऊँचे  उठते समय लोगो से  सद्व्यवहार रखे
                    क्योंकि
यदि आपको नीचे आना पड़ा तो सामना इन्ही लोगो से होगा।

----------


## garima

आप कितने भी परेशान क्यों न हो
परंतु किसी अपने को देख कर यह जरूर कहे 
चिंता मत करो " मैं हु न "
ये 3 शब्द जीवन में ऊर्जा भर देंगे।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~
कितना आसान है ईश्वर को मानना
कितना कठिन होता है ईश्वर का कहा मानना।
सब ईश्वर पे छोड़ देने वाले के लिए रास्ते स्वयं ईश्वर बनाता है।
काश बनाने वाले ने दिल कांच के बनाये होते।
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ में ज़ख्म तो आये होते।।
1 like

garima
कर्मठ सदस्य
Join Date: Jun 2015 प्रविष्टियाँ: 1311
#62
03-09-2015, 05:39 PM
रोज सुबह उठकर याद रखना की ईश्वर ने
इस संसार रूपी यात्रा में आपको रिटर्न रिजएर्वेशन करा के भेजा है।।इसलिए समय कम है पुरुषार्थ ज्यादा कर के अपने जीव चोले का उद्धहार करे
काश बनाने वाले ने दिल कांच के बनाये होते।
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ में ज़ख्म तो आये होते।।

garima
कर्मठ सदस्य
Join Date: Jun 2015 प्रविष्टियाँ: 1311
#63
03-09-2015, 05:41 PM
हर रोज इतना मुस्कुराना चाहिए की 
गम भी कहे की ये मै गलती से कहा आ गया।
काश बनाने वाले ने दिल कांच के बनाये होते।
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ में ज़ख्म तो आये होते।।

garima
कर्मठ सदस्य
Join Date: Jun 2015 प्रविष्टियाँ: 1311
#64
05-09-2015, 05:59 PM
आज का सुविचार~ 
कर्म करते रहे फल कई चिंता न करे। 
ईश्वर हर कर्म का फल देते है। 
अच्छा या बुरा ईश्वर के पास सबका हिसाब है
काश बनाने वाले ने दिल कांच के बनाये होते।
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ में ज़ख्म तो आये होते।।

garima
कर्मठ सदस्य
Join Date: Jun 2015 प्रविष्टियाँ: 1311
#65
05-09-2015, 06:02 PM
आज के सुविचार में एक छोटी सी 2लाइन में कुछ लघु कथा शेयर करती हु जो शायद ज्यादातर लोगो को पता भी हो ।
चलिए रीमाइंड कराते है।
काश बनाने वाले ने दिल कांच के बनाये होते।
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ में ज़ख्म तो आये होते।।

garima
कर्मठ सदस्य
Join Date: Jun 2015 प्रविष्टियाँ: 1311
#66
05-09-2015, 06:06 PM
भीष्म पितामह को बाडो की शैया पे क्यों रहना पडा।
एक बार जब उन्होंने जानना चाहा तो पितामह ने गुरु महाराज से पूछा तो उन्होंने बताया की ये आपके पिछले कई जन्मों के पहले के जन्म की सजा है जिसकी वजह से आप इस से पीड़ित हुए हैहै।
काश बनाने वाले ने दिल कांच के बनाये होते।
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ में ज़ख्म तो आये होते।।

garima
कर्मठ सदस्य
Join Date: Jun 2015 प्रविष्टियाँ: 1311
#67
05-09-2015, 06:09 PM
तब पितामह अपने पिछले कुछ जन्मों में अंतर ध्यान हुए उन कुछ न दिखा।उन्होंने गुरु से कहा की मेरे पिछले जन्मों में तो कुछ गलत नहीं किया। तो गुरु ने उन्हें और पीछे जाने को कहा। 100 जन्मों से पीछे जाने को कहा
काश बनाने वाले ने दिल कांच के बनाये होते।
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ में ज़ख्म तो आये होते।।

garima
कर्मठ सदस्य
Join Date: Jun 2015 प्रविष्टियाँ: 1311
#68
05-09-2015, 06:12 PM
तब पितामह गुरु के कहे अनुसार 108 वे जन्म में अंतर्ध्यान हुए और तब उन्हें पता चला अपने इस सजा का राज।
काश बनाने वाले ने दिल कांच के बनाये होते।
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ में ज़ख्म तो आये होते।।

garima
कर्मठ सदस्य
Join Date: Jun 2015 प्रविष्टियाँ: 1311
#69
05-09-2015, 06:18 PM
एक बार की बात है राजकुमार रथ से जा रहे थे वो राज कुमार पितामह थे। रथ से जाते हुए रास्ते में एक साँप रथ के सामने आ गया ।रथ रुक गया ।जब पितामह ने देखा रास्ते में साँप है तो उन्होंने रथ से उत्तर क़र साँप को बाड से उठा के जंगल के एक तरफ फेक दिया जिससे वह साँप रथ के निचे कुचला न जाए।
काश बनाने वाले ने दिल कांच के बनाये होते।
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ में ज़ख्म तो आये होते।।

garima
कर्मठ सदस्य
Join Date: Jun 2015 प्रविष्टियाँ: 1311
#70
05-09-2015, 06:22 PM
वः साँप बबुल के पेड़ पे जा गिरा बबूल का पेड़ काटो से भर होता है और वह साँप मर गया। पर पितामह उस समय उस बात से अनजान थे और जब उन्हें पता चला तब उन्हें बहुत दुःख हुआ
काश बनाने वाले ने दिल कांच के बनाये होते।
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ में ज़ख्म तो आये होते।।

garima
कर्मठ सदस्य
Join Date: Jun 2015 प्रविष्टियाँ: 1311
#71
05-09-2015, 06:25 PM
कथा का सार ये है चाहे अच्छा या बुरा जाने या अनजाने में किये हुए हर कर्म का फल मिलता है। जिसके फलस्वरूप पितामह को भी बाडो की शैया पे लेटना पड़ा और जितना दुःख व सजा का समय लिखा था उतना भोग के उन्हें मोक्ष मिला
काश बनाने वाले ने दिल कांच के बनाये होते।
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ में ज़ख्म तो आये होते।।

garima
कर्मठ सदस्य
Join Date: Jun 2015 प्रविष्टियाँ: 1311
#72
05-09-2015, 06:43 PM
एक बार एक भक्त ने ईश्वर से कहा 
हे ईश्वर जब मै कुछ अच्छा करता हु तो आप तभी उसका फल क्यों नहीं देते।
तब ईश्वर ने प्यार से मुस्कुराते हुए कहा की जब 
तुम कुछ बुरा करते हो तो सजा भी मई उसकी उसी समय नहीं देता।
अर्थात कब कइस जन्म व कब किस करनी का अच्छा या बुरा फल मिले ये किसी को नहीं पता पर हिसाब किताब यही पूरा

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~ 
दुःख से छूटना चाहते हो तो ओरो के दुःख का निवारण करे।

----------


## garima

दुनिया की चमक में खुशो ढूंढने वाले 
ख़ुशी हमारे अंदर है।जिसे हम बाहर ढूंढते है वो एक स्लो पाइजन है

----------


## garima

दुसरो से प्रेम करना सीखे
प्रेम ओरो को देने में है लेने में नहीं 
और स्वार्थ वश किये प्रेम में सन्तुष्टता नही होती

----------


## garima

जीव हो या निर्जीव सभी से प्रेमपूर्वक  बर्ताव रखे

----------


## sanjaychatu

> दुनिया की चमक में खुशो ढूंढने वाले 
> ख़ुशी हमारे अंदर है।जिसे हम बाहर ढूंढते है वो एक स्लो पाइजन है


वाह क्या बात है , अत्ति उत्तम , 
ख़ुशी मनुष्य की एक मानसिक अवस्था है जिसका परिमाड  किसी भी पदार्थ या घटना पे निर्भर नहीं करतI। मुख्यातः निज विचारोक्ति  पर निर्भर करतI है

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~ 

वक्त आपका है चाहे तो सोना बना लो।
       चाहे तो।   
सोने में गुजार दो।

----------


## garima

कीमत पानी की नहीं,प्यास की होती है
कीमत मौत की नहीं, सांस की होती है
प्यार तो बहुत करते है दुनिया में पर
कीमत प्यार की नहीं विशवास की होती है।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~ 
बात वह करो जिसे सुन कर  सबका मन शांति के सागर  में डूब जाये।

----------


## garima

बोल (शब्द) सोच समझ के बोलिये।
बोल के हाथ पाँव नहीं होते।
पर वाही शब्द कभी दवा का काम करते है तो कभी घाव  क्र जाते है

----------


## garima

सोच समझ क्र बोले क्योंकि 
मुख से निकली बात कभी वापस नहीं आती जैसे तीर  कमान से छूट जाता है

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~ 
बिना मिले अच्छी भावना रखना
 दूर रहते हुए भी साथ रहना 
 जैसे रिश्ता हो दोनों आँखों का।


साथ देखती, साथ जगती, साथ रोती,साथ सोती
बिना एक दूजे को देखे जिंदगी भर सदभावना के साथ रहती

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~
श्री कृष्ण देव ने कहा है की
कोई किसी के पास तीन ही परिस्थिति में जाता है
1 भाव में
2 अभाव में
3 प्रभाव में
इसलिए आपके पास जब भी कोई आये तो
उसे पूरा सम्मान दे।पता नहीं वह आपके पास किस स्थिति में आया है
1 भाव में आया है तो बस प्रेम चाहिए
2 अभाव में आया है तो मदद चाहिए वह आपको सक्षम समझ के आया है।
3 प्रभाव में आया है तो आपको स्वयं पे गर्व होना चाहिए की आप इस हेतु स्वयं में सक्षम है
इसलिए कभी सामने वाले का तिरस्कार नहीं करना चाहिए

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~ 
प्रशन-हमेशा खुश रहने की ट्रिक?

उत्तर- जिंदगी की गाडी से साइड के वो शीशे हटा दे।जिसमे जिंदगी के पीछे छूटे रास्ते और रिश्ते नजर आते है।

----------


## garima

छोटी सी कथा~ 
 एक बार एक आदमी की मृत्यु होती है जब उसका पुरे जीवन का लेखा जोखा देखा गया की कितने पाप और कितने पुण्य काम है।
तो क्या देखते है उस बन्दे ने जीवन में कभी कोई गलत नहीं किया सब अच्छा था गलती का जोखा देखा तो 5मिनट  की एक भूल लिखी थी जो की अनजाने में हुई । तो दूत ने बोला पहले स्वर्ग में ले जाते है नर्क तो 5 मिनट का आखिरी समय में भोग लेगा।
तभी वो आत्मा बोली की नहीं मुझे पहले नर्क में जाना है

----------


## garima

छोटी सी कथा~ 
 एक बार एक आदमी की मृत्यु होती है जब उसका पुरे जीवन का लेखा जोखा देखा गया की कितने पाप और कितने पुण्य काम है।
तो क्या देखते है उस बन्दे ने जीवन में कभी कोई गलत नहीं किया सब अच्छा था गलती का जोखा देखा तो 5मिनट  की एक भूल लिखी थी जो की अनजाने में हुई । तो दूत ने बोला पहले स्वर्ग में ले जाते है नर्क तो 5 मिनट का आखिरी समय में भोग लेगा।
तभी वो आत्मा बोली की नहीं मुझे पहले नर्क में जाना है

----------


## garima

तो दूत ने कहा तू कैसी आत्मा है सभी तो स्वर्ग में जाना चाहते है और तू नर्क में।
फिर उसकी सजा अनुसार 5मिनट के लिए नर्क में छोड़ के आये। 
नर्क में हा हाकार चीख पुकार गन्दगी खून दर्द सुनाई और दिखाई दे रहा था।
जाते ही उस आत्मा ने कहा की जल्दी सफाई करो जल्दी सफाई करो 5मिनट का समय है जल्दी करो  और समय पूरा हुआ दूत लेने आया तो क्या देखता है की नर्क में स्वर्ग दिख रहा था। सब अच्छा था 
हम तो नर्क में छोड़ के गए थे तुम स्वर्ग में कैसे आये। उसने कहा ये नर्क ही हऐ जो अब स्वर्ग बन गया इसलिए मई अब कही नहीं जाऊँगा यही रहूँगा।

----------


## garima

कथा का सार ये है की हमारा स्वर्ग और नर्क यही है अपने जीवन को स्वर्ग नर्क में रखना भी हम पे ही है हमारे कर्मो पे है ।
हम जैसा कर्म जैसी सोच रखते है तो गलत में भी अच्छा ढूंढ लेंगे पॉजिटिव बनालेंगे  और सोच ही है जो अच्छे में भी बुरा ढूंढती है वो  कलेश  लड़ाई झगड़ा हमारा नर्क बना देती है।
so always be positive. &  do positive

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~ 
निर्भय बनना , किसी से न डरना।

----------


## shriram

> आज का सुविचार~  निर्भय बनना , किसी से न डरना।


  बहुत ही उत्तम सूत्र है गरिमा जी ,मै आज ही इसे पढकर बहुत प्रभावित हुआ .इतने अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आपको बहुत -2 धन्यबाद . आपके सारे post को पूरा पढ़ गये .

----------


## shriram

बहुत ही उत्तम सूत्र है गरिमा जी ,मै आज ही इसे पढकर बहुत प्रभावित हुआ .इतने अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आपको बहुत -2 धन्यबाद .आपके सारे post को पूरा पढ़ गये .

----------


## shriram

बहुत ही उत्तम सूत्र है गरिमा जी ,मै आज ही इसे पढकर बहुत प्रभावित हुआ .इतने अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आपको बहुत -2 धन्यबाद .आपके सारे post को पूरा पढ़ गये .

----------


## garima

> बहुत ही उत्तम सूत्र है गरिमा जी ,मै आज ही इसे पढकर बहुत प्रभावित हुआ .इतने अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आपको बहुत -2 धन्यबाद . आपके सारे post को पूरा पढ़ गये .


जी धन्यवाद। किसी वचन से किसी का कल्याण हो किसी के गहराई में उतर जाए इससे अचछा क्या होगा

----------


## garima

http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=23368

----------


## garima

http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=23368

ये सूत्र देखे सच जाने और सोच का फर्क देखे

----------


## garima

http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...35#post2220935
मेरा नया सूत्र श्राद्ध इसे भी पड़े और जाने उम्मीद है आपको पसन्द आएगा ये उसका लिंक

----------


## shriram

> http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...35#post2220935 मेरा नया सूत्र श्राद्ध इसे भी पड़े और जाने उम्मीद है आपको पसन्द आएगा ये उसका लिंक


  आपके सभी सूत्र बढ़िया एवं मन को छू लेने वाले हैं .माखन चोर कृष्णा ,सुविचार एवं श्राद मान्यता या रिवाज सभी के सभी अच्छे है .इसी तरह के और सूत्रों की प्रतिच्छा है .आपके इन सभी सूत्रों को पढकर बहुत अच्छा लगा .आपको ऐसे सूत्रों को देने के लिए हृदय से  धन्यबाद .

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~

इंसान तब समझदार नहीं कहलाता जब वो बड़ी बड़ी बाते करे।
बल्कि तब समझदार होता है जब वह छोटी छोटी बातो को समझने लगे

----------


## garima

सृष्टि में आपका कोई शत्रु नहीं है 
आपका सबसे बड़ा शत्रु आपके अन्दर है 
वो है 
काम 
क्रोध
मोह
लोभ
अहंकार

----------


## garima

सृष्टि में आपका कोई शत्रु नहीं है 
आपका सबसे बड़ा शत्रु आपके अन्दर है 
वो है 
काम 
क्रोध
मोह
लोभ
अहंकार

----------


## garima

जीवन की हर सुबह कुछ संघर्ष ले के आती है 
और शाम तक जिंदगी का कोई तजुर्बा दे के जाती है।

----------


## fullmoon

भगवान ने इंसान को ऎसे ही बनाया है रोते हुए आता है
, शिकायत करते हुए जीता है, 
और निराश चला जाता है !!

----------


## fullmoon

वृद्धाआश्रम में माँ बाप को देखकर सब बेटो को ही कोसते हैं 
भूल जाते हैं की वहां भेजने मे किसी की बेटी का अहम रोल होता है

----------


## garima

> आपके सभी सूत्र बढ़िया एवं मन को छू लेने वाले हैं .माखन चोर कृष्णा ,सुविचार एवं श्राद मान्यता या रिवाज सभी के सभी अच्छे है .इसी तरह के और सूत्रों की प्रतिच्छा है .आपके इन सभी सूत्रों को पढकर बहुत अच्छा लगा .आपको ऐसे सूत्रों को देने के लिए हृदय से  धन्यबाद .



Dhanyawaad  shriraam जी आपने सभी सूत्र पड़े ।आगे और भी सूत्र है धर्म के अलावा और  भी सूत्र में पड़े और बताय

----------


## garima

> वृद्धाआश्रम में माँ बाप को देखकर सब बेटो को ही कोसते हैं 
> भूल जाते हैं की वहां भेजने मे किसी की बेटी का अहम रोल होता है



मून जी धन्यवाद इतना अच्छे विचार शेयर करने के लिए ।
आते रहे कुछ शेयर करते रहे

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~ 
कर्म भूमि की दुनिया में
श्रम सभी को करना पड़ता है 
ईश्वर सिर्फ लकीरे देता है रंग हमे भरना पड़ता है

----------


## garima

http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...82#post2222882

----------


## garima

http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=23431
जरूर पढे

----------


## garima

http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=23451
आप सभी को पसन्द आएगा ।

----------


## garima

http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=23431

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> सभी के लिए अच्छी और बेस्ट विशेस रखे   क्योंकि अच्छा या बुरा हम जैसी सोच दुसरो लिए रख्ते है परमात्मा हमे उसका रिटर्न जरूर देता है।


बिलकुल सही बात

----------


## garima

> बिलकुल सही बात


धन्यवाद शाहरुख जी ।
आपका सूत्र में स्वागत है 
और भी कई सूत्र है आशा है आपको पसनद आयेगे। एक बार जरूर देखे

----------


## garima

नमस्ते   राधे राधे 
आज मैं अपने सत्संग का सुना हुआ कुछ बताने जा रही हु। आशा  है आप को पसन्द आएगा।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~ 
मनजाल से अच्छा कर्मजाल
       अर्थात

खाली बैठे कुछ काम नहीं इधर उधर की बाते मन में इसका उसका विचार करने से अच्छा
अपना कर्म करे और प्रभु की याद में लग जाए ।
फिर अपना कर्म करे और फिर प्रभु याद में लग जाओ।

----------


## garima

आज परमात्मा की रचना मानव ने इतने आविष्कार किये।जिससे आज हमारे लिए काम ज्यादा नहीं रह गया।आज हमारे पास बहुत टाइम है पर इंसान परचिन्तन परमत में अपना समय निकाल रहा है। मानव ने इतनी आरामदायक चीजो का आविष्कार किया क्यों?और  टचिंग कौन करता है सब ईश्वर करता है जिससे वह ज्यादा समय ईश्वर की याद में लगाये अपने पाप कर्मो से छूट कर पुण्य कर्मो को बढ़ाये।

----------


## garima

पर मानव ने क्या किया परचिन्तन ।
आज एक एक बन्दे के पास इतना टाइम है की वो प्रभु को याद क्र सके पर करता नहीं बदले में इसके वह नेट लैपटॉप।सिस्टम  मोबाइल।गेम्स में समय बिताता है उसे मिलता क्या है 
समय बर्बादी खर्च नेत्र विकार  मानसिक परेशानी।

----------


## garima

जिस तरह सभी चीजे जरूरी है उसी प्रकार ईश्वर का ध्यान भी जरूरी है
जिसके लिए एक गुरु का होना भी जरूरी है।
गुरु अपने ज्ञान  का इतना अमृत बरसाता है उस अमृत की एक बून्द भी हम पी ले(ग्रहण करना) तो हमारा जीवन सार्थक हो जाए।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~
ऊंचा उठने के लिए  पंखो की जरूरत पक्षीयो को होती है।
मनुष्य तो जितना विनम्रता से झुकता है उतना ऊंचा उठता है

----------


## garima

जितनी खूबसूरत ये सुबह है
उतना ही खूबसूरत आपका हर पल हो
जितनी खुशिया आज आपके पास हो उससे भी ज्यादा आने वाले कल में हो

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~
जहा दुसरो को समझाना कठिन हो वहां अपने मन को समझा लेना चाहिए।

----------


## garima

2 चीजो को कभी व्यर्थ नहीं जाने देना चाहिए
1 अन्न के कण को 
2  सत्संग के छण को

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार~
विश्वास एक छोटा शब्द है
पढ़ने को तो एक सेकण्ड लगता है।
सोचो तो एक मिनट लगता है।
समझो तो दिन लगता है
साबित करने में पूरी जिन्दगी लगती है

----------


## garima

ईश्वर के मार्ग पे जब कोई एक कदम बढ़ाता है
तो ईश्वर उसे थामने के लिए 100 कदम आगे बढ़ाते है।

----------


## Shree Ji

> आज का सुविचार~
> जहा दुसरो को समझाना कठिन हो वहां अपने मन को समझा लेना चाहिए।


अच्छा विचार लेकिन थोडी कोशिश के बाद 
खंडन भी 
अगर यही विचार हमारे लिए हमारे अध्यापको के भी होते तो..................

----------


## garima

> अच्छा विचार लेकिन थोडी कोशिश के बाद 
> खंडन भी 
> अगर यही विचार हमारे लिए हमारे अध्यापको के भी होते तो..................


 जी श्रीजी जी 
पर ये विचार गुरु और शिष्य पे न ले के हम अपनी लाइफ के एक पहलु पे  ले । 
फॉर एक्सआम्प्ल
तो यदि कोई  आपको बार बार ये समझाये की ये कार्य , या आपकी सोच किसी के प्रति या कार्य के प्रति गलत है तो आप नहीं मानोगे जब तक आप खुद से अनुभव नहीं करोगे। ये मानव प्रवर्ति है।
तो सामने वाला एक बार 2 बार 3 बार समझा देगा 
पर वाही बात फिर भी हो तो बन्दा छोड़ देगा की बन्दे को समझाना बेकार है।
मतलब खुद शांत हो जायगा।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार----
नींद में संसार को भूल जाते है तो कितनी शांति मिलती है
अगर त्याग कर दे तो कितनी  शांति मिलेगी

----------


## vinod09

> आज का सुविचार----
> नींद में संसार को भूल जाते है तो कितनी शांति मिलती है
> अगर त्याग कर दे तो कितनी  शांति मिलेगी


फिर तो शान्ति ही शान्ति है !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## garima

आप चाहे कितनी भी अछि किताबे पढ़ ले कितना अच्छे शब्द सुन ले 
कोई फायदा नहीं होगा जब तक अपने  जीवन में अपनाते नहीं

----------


## garima

> फिर तो शान्ति ही शान्ति है !!!!!!!!!!


 बिलकुल जी शांति होगी संसार के माया जाल से निकल के

----------


## garima

पाप तो बुरा होता है पर 
पुण्य का अहंकार भी बुरा होता है।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार--------
परिस्थितियों और लोग
जैसा हम चाहते है या जैसा हम सही समझते है 
वैसे नहीं होंगे या वैसे नहीं चलेंगे
इस बात को हर रोज 100 बार खुद को याद कराते रहे
इससे गुस्सा और नफरत सहज ही समाप्त हो जायगी
और सहनशक्ति बहुत बढ़ जायगी।

----------


## garima

अच्छे विचार मेंहमान जैसे है 
उन्हें आमन्त्रण देके मन में लाना पड़ता है।
जबकि बुरे विचार लफंगे जैसे होते है
उन्हें आमन्त्रण की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं होती।

----------


## Kamal Ji

एक फकीर ने एक कुत्ते से पूछा कि तू है तो बहुत वफादार,, परन्तु तेरे में तीन कमियां हैं ।
 1-- तू पेशाब हमेशा दीवार पे ही करता है ।
 2-- तू भिखारी को देखकर बिना बात के ही भौंकता है । 3-- तू रात को भौंक भौंक के लोगों की नींद खराब करता है ।


 इस पर कुत्ते ने बहुत ही बढिया जवाब दिया,,, कुत्ता बोला ऐ बंदे सुन 
1-- जमीन पर पेशाब इस लिए नहीं करता की कही किसी रब्ब के बंदे ने वहां बैठकर रब्ब को सज्जदा न किया हो । 
2-- भिखारी पर इस लिए भौंकता हूँ कि वोह भगवान को छोड कर लोगों से क्यों मांगता है,, जोकि खुद भीखारी हैं । भगवान से क्यों नहीं मांगता ।
 3-- और रात को इस लिए भौंकता हूँ कि हे पापी इंसान तू गफलत की नींद में क्यों सोया हुआ है। उठ अपने उस प्रभू को याद कर जिसने तुझे इतना सब कुछ दिया है ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

एक अति सुन्दर कविता.....

* *लेती नहीं दवाई "माँ",
जोड़े पाई-पाई "माँ"।

दुःख थे पर्वत, राई "माँ",
हारी नहीं लड़ाई "माँ"।

इस दुनियां में सब मैले हैं,
किस दुनियां से आई "माँ"।

दुनिया के सब रिश्ते ठंडे,
गरमागर्म रजाई "माँ" ।

जब भी कोई रिश्ता उधड़े,
करती है तुरपाई "माँ" ।

बाबू जी तनख़ा लाये बस,
लेकिन बरक़त लाई "माँ"।

बाबूजी थे सख्त मगर ,
माखन और मलाई "माँ"।

बाबूजी के पाँव दबा कर
सब तीरथ हो आई "माँ"।

नाम सभी हैं गुड़ से मीठे,
मां जी, मैया, माई, "माँ" ।

सभी साड़ियाँ छीज गई थीं,
मगर नहीं कह पाई *"माँ" ।

घर में चूल्हे मत बाँटो रे,
देती रही दुहाई "माँ"।

बाबूजी बीमार पड़े जब,
साथ-साथ मुरझाई "माँ" ।

रोती है लेकिन छुप-छुप कर,
बड़े सब्र की जाई "माँ"।

लड़ते-लड़ते, सहते-सहते,
रह गई एक तिहाई "माँ" ।

बेटी रहे ससुराल में खुश,
सब ज़ेवर दे आई "माँ"।

"माँ" से घर, घर लगता है,
घर में घुली, समाई "माँ" ।

बेटे की कुर्सी है ऊँची,
पर उसकी ऊँचाई "माँ" ।

दर्द बड़ा हो या छोटा हो,
याद हमेशा आई "माँ"।

घर के शगुन सभी "माँ" से,
है घर की शहनाई "माँ"।

सभी पराये हो जाते हैं,

होती नहीं पराई "माँ" ।.....

----------


## garima

बहुत अच्छे चाचा जी 
बिलकुल सच 
एक माँ ही हैखुद जो धुप में खड़ी हमे छाओ देती है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

माँवां ठण्डियां छाँवा

माँ किसे दी न मरे ओ लोको
ए दुःख बड़ा जे भारा
मोइयां हैण् जिणां दियां माँवां
ओ लभदे पये ने सहारा।

ओ माँवां ठंडिया छाँवां।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार-----

चार वेदों का अर्थ न जानो तो कोई बात नहीं
    परन्तु।    
समझदारी,जवाबदारी,व  फादारी और ईमानदारी
ये चार शबदो का मर्म जानो
तो भी जीवन सार्थक हो जायगा

----------


## fullmoon

*कमजोर व्यक्ति से दुश्मनी ज्यादा खतरनाक होती है 

क्योंकि वह उस समय वार करता है जब हम कल्पना भी नहीं कर सकते .*

----------


## fullmoon

*माचिस किसी दूसरी चीज को जलानेसे पहले खुद को जलाती हैं.! 

गुस्सा भी एक माचिस की तरह है..! 

यह दूसरो को बरबाद करने से पहले खुद को बरबाद करता है*

----------


## fullmoon

*दुनिया के सबसे सच्चे प्रेमी हैं सिगरेट और माचिस 

सिगरेट को रौशन करने के लिए माचिस खुद को जला देती है 

और फिर माचिस की याद में सिगरेट खुद को...*

----------


## fullmoon

*सबसे बड़ा मतलबी तो वो इंसान है जो बिना मतल्ब के ही सबकी मदद कर रहा है....

 क्यूकी उसका मतलब दुआओ से है।*

----------


## fullmoon

*"दरिया" बन कर किसी को डुबाना बहुत आसान है. .

 मगर "जरिया" बनकर किसी को बचायें तो कोई बात बनें*

----------


## garima

वाह मून जी बहुत खूब विचार।
आपने इस सूत्र में आके एक बार फिर इसमें सितारे जड़ दिए

----------


## fullmoon

*मेरे व्यक्तित्व और मेरे व्यवहार को कभी ना मिलाइयेगा

 क्योंकि मेरा व्यक्तित्व मैं हूँ 

और मेरा व्यवहार आप पर निर्भर करता है।*

----------


## fullmoon

*




 Originally Posted by garima


वाह मून जी बहुत खूब विचार।
आपने इस सूत्र में आके एक बार फिर इसमें सितारे जड़ दिए


हाँ ये एक बहुत अच्छा  सूत्र है
और इसमें हलचल होती रहनी चाहिए*

----------


## fullmoon

*पहले लोग भावुक थे,रिश्ते निभाते थे!

फिर प्रैक्टिकल हुए,रिश्तों से फायदा उठातेथे!

अब प्रोफेशनल हैं,फायदा उठाया जा सके ऐसे रिश्ते ही बनाते हैं!*

----------


## fullmoon

*हमेशा याद रखिये आपकी सफलता के गुब्बारे मे पिन वही चुभोयेगा जो आपका अपना होगा*

----------


## fullmoon

*माला की तारीफ़ तो करते हैं सब, क्योंकि मोती सबको दिखाई देते हैं.. 

काबिले तारीफ़ धागा है जनाब जिसने सब को जोड़ रखा है.,,,*

----------


## fullmoon

*हर सुबह तुम्हारे पास दो विकल्प हैं-

~"सपने के साथ अपनी नींद जारी रखें" या
~"जागो और पिछा करो अपने सपने का.."*

----------


## fullmoon

*जब यह स्पष्ट हो जाये कि लक्ष्यों को प्राप्त करना संभव नहीं हैं 

तो लक्ष्यों को न बदलते हुए अपने कार्य करने के तरीके को बदले।*

----------


## Shree Ji

> *मेरे व्यक्तित्व और मेरे व्यवहार को कभी ना मिलाइयेगा
> 
>  क्योंकि मेरा व्यक्तित्व मैं हूँ 
> 
> और मेरा व्यवहार आप पर निर्भर करता है।*


बहुत अच्छा विचार

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार-----
कामयाब इंसान खुश रहे न रहे 
          पर 
खुश इंसान कामयाब जरूर रहता है।

----------


## garima

दाने दाने पे लिखा है खाने वाले का नाम 
इस बात से सभी परिचित है।
पर क्या कभी ये सोचा किसी ने की हम खाने की प्लेट में कितना जूठा छोड़ देते है 
वो नहीं करना चाहिए ये गलत आदत है। 
पर फिर भी जिसके भाग्य का दान है उसतक पहुँच ही जाता है।

----------


## garima

एक छोटा सा दृष्टान्त।

एक बहुत धनी व्यक्ति था ।वः कभी थाली में जूठा न छोड़ता 
पर कभी दान भी न करता। एक बार वह व्यक्ति भोजन क्र रहा था।और 
भोजन करते समय एक चावल का दान उसकी श्वास नली में अटक गया ।
अब वहः व्यक्ति बहुत परेशान । डॉ. को दिखाया ।पर समझ ना आया ।
उसे सांस लेने में दिक्कत भी होती।
देखते देखते कुछ दिन बीते। व व्यक्ति  किसी के कहने पे बाहर डॉ को दिखने गया की उसे सांस लेने में दिक्कत हो रही।।
कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था वः खुली हवा में गया सांस लेने की कोशिश क्र रहा था 
जिस जगह पे वो गया वह कुछ कबूतर दाना चुग रहे थे।बहुत परेशान होने केबाद
उसे अच्चनक छीक आ गई। और श्वास नली में अटका वः दाना बाहर आ गया
 उस दाने को कबूतर ने चुग लिया।
 इसतरह देखे की वो फस हुआ दान जिसके नसीब का था ।उसके पास पहुँच ही गया।व्यक्ति इतना परेशान रहा और बाहर  डॉ को दिखाने गया और वह उस कबूतर के भाग्य का दाना उसके पास पहुँच गया ।
इसलिए कोई किसी के भाग्य का दाना नहीं ले सकता ।
 जिसके भाग्य का जितना होगा उसतक पहुँच जायगा

----------


## fullmoon

*

जीवन शतरंज के खेल की तरह है 

और यह खेल आप ईश्वर के साथ खेल रहे है..!

आपकी हर चाल के बाद, 
अगली चाल वो चलता है..!!

आपकी चाल आपकी "पसंद" कहलाती है.., 

और.., 

उसकी चाल "परिणाम" कहलाती है..!


*

----------


## garima

> *
> 
> जीवन शतरंज के खेल की तरह है 
> 
> और यह खेल आप ईश्वर के साथ खेल रहे है..!
> 
> आपकी हर चाल के बाद, 
> अगली चाल वो चलता है..!!
> 
> ...


बहुत बहुत बहुत अच्छा 
रेपो

----------


## Kamal Ji

कबूतर वाला दृष्टान्त मन को भाया।

----------


## fullmoon

*'पसंद' है मुझे.....'उन' लोगों से 'हारना'......
.
.
जो मेरे 'हारने' की वजह से.....'पहली' बार 'जीते'हो.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मनुष्य की सबसे बड़ी विडंबना यह है कि उसे झूठी तारीफ़ सुनकर "बरबाद "होना पसंद है ,

लेकिन सच्ची आलोचना सुनकर संभलना नही !*

----------


## fullmoon

*

कौन क्या कर रहा है,
कैसे कर रहा है, 
क्यू कर रहा है…
इन सबसे जितना दूर रहेगें
उतना ही ज्यादा खुश रहेगें|*

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार------
अच्छे लोगो की भगवान हर पल परीक्षा लेता है पर साथ कभी नहीं छोड़ता।
और बुरे लोगो को भगवान बहुत कुछ देता है पर साथ कभी नहीं देता।

----------


## garima

यदि कीचड़ में पैर फस जाय तो पानी के पास जाना चाहिए।
पानी को देख कीचड़ में नहीं जाना चाहिए।
ऐसे ही 
बुरा वक्त है तो धन का उपयोग करना चाहिए।
पर धन को देख बुरे काम नहीं करने चाहिए

----------


## garima

आत्मीयता को जीवित रखने का सबसे अच्छा तरीका है की
गलतियों को हम उदारता से छमा करना सीखे।

----------


## garima

दोस्ती का रिश्ता आँख और हाथ जैसा है 
हाथ को चोट लगती है तो आँख रोती है 
और जब आँख रोती है तो हाथ आंसू पोछने लगता है।

----------


## garima

कोई इतना अमीर नहीं होता की अपना गुजरा हुआ कल खरीद सके ।
और कोई इतना गरीब नहीं होता की अपना आने वाला कल बदल ना सके।

----------


## garima

आंसू न होते तो आँख इतनी खूबसूरत नहीं होती।
दर्द न होता तो खुशियो की कीमत न होती
पूरी करता यू ही परमात्मा सब की मुरादे
तो प्रार्थना की कभी जरूरत न होती।

----------


## fullmoon

*जन्म सभी का सामान्य होता है

 लेकिन अच्छे कर्मों से मौत को ऐतिहासिक बनाया जा सकता है।*

----------


## Shree Ji

> *मनुष्य की सबसे बड़ी विडंबना यह है कि उसे झूठी तारीफ़ सुनकर "बरबाद "होना पसंद है ,
> 
> लेकिन सच्ची आलोचना सुनकर संभलना नही !*


अद्भुत विचार

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार---
- प्यार में कोई दिल तोड़ता है
जिंदगी में कोई भरोसा तोड़ता है
जिंदगी जीना कोई गुलाब से सीखे जो
जो खुद टूट कर दो दिलो को जोड़ता है

----------


## garima

समुन्दर का पूरा पानी एक जहाज को तब तक नहीं डुबो सकता जब तक  वह उसके अंदर प्रवेश नहीं करता।
उसी तरह दुनिया की सारी नकारात्मकता तब तक आपको विचलित नहीं कर सकती जब तक आप स्वयं उन्हें मन में नहीं लेते।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार----

यकीन और दुआ नजर नहीं आते
पर नमुंकिन को मुमकिन बना देती है

----------


## garima

जरूरी नहीं इंसान प्यार की मूरत हो[
सुंदर और बेहद खूबसूरत हो 
अच्छा तो वही इंसान होता है जो तब आपके साथ हो
जब आपको उसकी जरूरत हो।

----------


## garima

जो इंसान कभी असफल नहीं हुआ
वो कभी महान नहीं हो सकता
क्योंकि बिना संघर्ष के जो पाते है तो आपको उसकी कीमत का पता नहीं होता।

----------


## garima

विचार ही इंसान को ऊंचा और महान बनाते है 
और विचार ही है जो निचे गिरते है

----------


## garima

ईष्या इंसान को उसी प्रकार खाती है जिस प्रकार कपड़े को कीड़ा

----------


## garima

जब दिमाग कमजोर होता है  
परिस्थितिया समस्या बन जाती है।

जब दिमाग स्थिर होता है 
परिस्थितिया  चुनोतियाँ बन जाती है

जब दिमाग मजबूर होता है
परिस्थितिया अवसर बन जाती है।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार

[COLOR="#0000FF"]इस बात की चिंता छोड़ दे 
की कोन तुम्हे दुःख पहुचाता है
या नफरत करता है।
बल्कि चिंता उसकी करो 
जो तुम्हे प्यार देता है।
क्योंकि खुशिया आपकी वह पे है।

----------


## garima

[मौत के बाद कोण सी चीज कब तक ज़िंदा रहतीहै 

हृदय  --  10 मिनट
मस्तिष्क---20 मिनट
आँखे ---- 4 घण्टे
त्वचा --- 5 दिन
हड्डिया --- 30 दिन
[

कर्म ---- जन्मों जन्म तक

----------


## fullmoon

*हर इंसान का चरित्र उसकी जुबां के पीछे छुपा हुआ है,
अगर उसे समझना है तो उसे बोलने दो।*

----------


## fullmoon

*“इतने मधुर न हों कि लोग आपको निगल लें,                                 .  .  . इतने कटु भी नहीं कि वे आपको उगल दें।”*

----------


## fullmoon

*समय ही एकमात्र ऐसी दौलत है, 
जिसे आप बैंक में जमा नहीं करा सकते...!!!"*

----------


## fullmoon

*नासमझी और उतावलेपन में उठाये हुए...
'कदम' 'कसम' और 'कलम' समय आने पर बहुत तकलीफ देते है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मानवजाति के होंठों पर रहनेवाला सबसे सुंदर शब्द है 'माँ' 

और सबसे सुंदर आवाज है

 'मेरी माँ'.*

----------


## fullmoon

*मुस्कराहट ऐसी विश्वव्यापी भाषा है,

जिसे सारी दुनिया मे समझा जाता है ।*

----------


## fullmoon

*खुद मे खुदा को देखना, ध्यान होता है
दूसरों मे खुदा को देखना, प्रेम होता है,
खुदा को सब मे देखना, ज्ञान होता है.!*

----------


## fullmoon

*वाणी में सुई भले ही रखो,

पर उसमें धागा डालकर रखो, 

ताकि सुई केवल छेद ही न करे 

आपस में माला की तरह जोडकर भी रखे...*

----------


## garima

गुड।
गुड।
गुड।

----------


## gill1313

> गुड़ 
> गुड़
> गुड़


क्या खाने को मिलेगा गरिमा जी ...............(मजाक )?

----------


## garima

> क्या खाने को मिलेगा गरिमा जी ...............(मजाक )?



जी बिलकुल मिलेगा ।
गिल जी ।
पर शॉप में।

----------


## fullmoon

*किसी से बदला ले लेने का आनंद दो-चार दिन ही रहेगा... 

लेकिन माफ कर देने का आनंद जिंदगी भर रहेगा... ⭐️⭐️⭐️*

----------


## fullmoon

*जिस समय आप खुद को खुश करने के लिये किसी का अपमान कर रहे होते है, 

दरअसल आप उस समय अपना सम्मान खो रहे होते है !!*

----------


## fullmoon

*किसी के अच्छाई का इतना भी फायदा मत उठाओ की वो बुरा बनने के लिये मजबुर बन जाये.

"बुरा" हमेशा वही बनता हे,जो "अच्छा" बनके टूट चूका होता हे !*

----------


## fullmoon

*कड़वा सच : गरीब आदमी जमीन पर बैठ जाए तो वो जगह उसकी औकात कहलाती है.

और अगर कोई धनवान आदमी जमीन पर बैठ जाए तो ये उसका बड़प्पन कहलाता है.*

----------


## fullmoon

*कभी किसी को धोखा देकर ये मत सोचो की वो कितना बेवकूफ है, 

ये सोचो...की उसे तुम पर कितना भरोसा था...!!*

----------


## fullmoon

*एक समझदार आदमी तब बोलता है, 

जब दूसरे अपने शब्दों का इस्तेमाल कर चुके होते हैं।*

----------


## fullmoon

*खोलते हुवे पानी में जिस तरह प्रतिबिम्ब नहीं देखा जा सकता है

 उसी तरह क्रोध की स्थित्ति में सच को नहीं देखा जा सकता*

----------


## garima

> *खोलते हुवे पानी में जिस तरह प्रतिबिम्ब नहीं देखा जा सकता है
> 
>  उसी तरह क्रोध की स्थित्ति में सच को नहीं देखा जा सकता*



पूर्ण सत्य वचन

----------


## Varun.

.















.

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार-
 उपेक्षा और अपेक्षा  ऐसी  भावना है
 जो मजबूत रिश्ते को हिला देती है।

----------


## sanjaychatu

> आज का सुविचार-
>  उपेक्षा और अपेक्षा  ऐसी  भावना है
>  जो मजबूत रिश्ते को हिला देती है।


बहुत सुन्दर सुविचार है।  समझने की बात , साधुवाद आपको

----------


## garima

छोटा सा दृष्टान्त-

एक व्यक्ति कुछ  सिल रहा था।
उसके हाथ से सुई गिर गई। सुई को ढूंढने के लिए वो घर से बाहर निकला और इदर उधर सुई ढूंढने लगा तभी उसकी पत्नी आई उसको पूछा की क्या ढूंढ रहे हो ।
तो व्यक्ति ने बोला अंदर सुई गिर गई थी तो उसे बाहर ढूंढ रहा हु।
तब पत्नी ने बोला की जब अंदर सुई गिरी तो अंदर ही ढूंढो मिलेगी। बाहर कहा मिलेगी।
व्यक्ति तभी बोला अंदर अँधेरा है दिख नही रहा। तो बाहर देख रहा।।
इसपे शायद सभी को हसि आये की सुई अंदर गिरी तो बाहर क्यों ढूंढ रहा। कोई भी पागल ही समझेगा।

ठीक उसी तरह शांति , और सन्तुष्टता हमारे अंदर है।जिसे हम बाहर ढूंढते है। वो अंदर ही किसी कोने में छिप गई है ।जिसे हमे अपने अंदर ही ढूंढना है तो हमेशा खुश रहेगे।।

----------


## garima

कोई भी व्यक्ति कितना भी महान क्यों न हो 
आँखे मूँद कर उसके पीछे न चलिए
क्योकि अगर परमात्मा को यही मंजूर होता तो वह हर प्राणी को आँख, मुँह, नाक,कान,मस्तिष्क क्यों देता।

----------


## garima

जीवन का उद्देश्य
दुसरो की मदद किये बिना हम खुद की मदद नहीं क्र सकते
दुसरो को फायदा पहुचाये बिना हम खुद को फायदा नहीं क्र सकते।
दुसरो को खुश किये बिना खुद को खुश नहीं क्र सकते।
इसलिए सीखो ऐसे जैसे तुम्हे सदा जीना है।
और जियो ऐसे जैसे कल ही दुनिया से जाना है

----------


## garima

ईश्वर चित्र में नहीं चरित्र में बस्ता है।
अपनी आत्मा को मन्दिर बनाओ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

कसोटी में गंगा रखो                    
शरीर को चंगा रखो
दिमाग़ को ठंडा रखो 
जेब को गरम रखो
आँखों में शरम रखो 
जुबान को नरम रखो
दिल में रहम रखो 
क्रोध पर लगाम रखो
व्यवहार को साफ़ रखो 
होटो पर मुस्कुराहट रखो
फिर स्वर्ग मे जाने की 
क्या जरूरत, यहीं स्वर्ग है
स्वस्थ रहो... व्यस्त रहो.

 सदा मस्त रहो........

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार--
पलक झुके और नमन हो जाए
सर झुके और वन्दन हो जाए
ऐसी नजर कहा से लाओ मेरे कान्हा
आपको याद करु और
आपके दर्शन हो जाए।

----------


## garima

I परमात्मा से प्रेम और इंसान से प्रेम में क्या फर्क है 
इंसान से प्यार होने पे वो हमारी कमजोरी बन जाती है।
             और
परमात्मा से प्यार होने पे वो हमारी ताकत बन जाते है।

----------


## garima

अपने किरदार पे इतना यकीन रखो 
की कोई आपको छोड़ तो सके 
पर भुला न सके

----------


## garima

"अच्छी सोच"
"अच्छी भावना" 
 "अच्छे विचार"


मन को हल्का करते है

----------


## fullmoon

*एक चीज़ जो कभी भी हमारी नही होती।

        “गलती”*

----------


## fullmoon

*आप का सम्मान उन शब्दों मे नही,जो आप की उपस्थिति मे कहे गए ,
बल्कि , उन शब्दों मे है......
जो आपकी अनुपस्थिति मे कहे गए है ...*

----------


## fullmoon

*भरोसा जितना "कीमती" होता है ---!!!
धोखा उतना ही "महँगा " हो जाता है --!!!*

----------


## fullmoon

*समस्याओं का....अपना कोई साईज नही होता.... वो सिर्फ हमारी....हल करने की....क्षमता के आधार पर छोटी और बडी होती है....*

----------


## fullmoon

*शक’ करने से ‘शक’ ही बढ़ता है ‘विश्वास’ करने से ‘विश्वास’ बढ़ता है! यह आपकी इच्छा है कि.. आप किस तरफ बढ़ना चाहते हैं*

----------


## garima

> *समस्याओं का....अपना कोई साईज नही होता.... वो सिर्फ हमारी....हल करने की....क्षमता के आधार पर छोटी और बडी होती है....*



बहुत खूब मून जी बहुत अच्छा सुविचार

----------


## garima

[आज का सुविचार--

[कामयाब लोग अपने  फैसले से दुनिया बदल देते है।
और नाकामयाब लोग दुनिया के डर से अपने फैसले बदल लेते है।

----------


## fullmoon

*"प्रशंसक"
आपको बेशक पहचानते होंगे..
मगर
"शुभचिन्तकों"
को आपको खुद पहचानना पड़ेगा.*

----------


## fullmoon

*चिंता भविष्य के दुखों को कम नहीं करती, 

यह केवल हमें आज की खुशियों से दूर कर देती है।*

----------


## garima

1-आप का गुस्सा ,,,सबको बता देता है की आप ही कमजोर हैं 

मजबूत लोगो को क्रोध नही प्रेम आता है माफ़ करने की ताकत उनमे ही होती है 


2-इतिहास के प्रश्नपत्र में एक प्रश्न आया
प्रश्न,,,,,



महाराणा प्रताप न होते तो क्या होता ?





विद्यार्थी का उत्तर,,,,
"यदि महाराणा प्रताप न होते तो मुझे इस प्रश्न का उत्तर उर्दू भाषा में लिखना पड़ता"



3- “असीमित चिंता भी क्यों न कर लें, लेकिन चिंता से तो एक छोटी सी भी समस्या का हल नहीं होगा.”


अपने आने वाले कल की चिंता छोड़ो ..                चिंतन करो ।।



4- "कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि आप कितने खूबसूरत हैं
क्योंकि.. 

लँगूर और गोरिल्ला भी अपनी ओर
लोगों का ध्यान आकर्षित कर लेते हैं"

इसलिए अपने सुंदर सरीर के गुरुर को खत्म करो 
ओर मानव सेवा की तरफ अपना हाथ बढ़ाओ ।।
अच्छे कर्मो से ही जीवन सुंदर बनता है ।।
जय श्री राम ।।


5-जब भी देखता हूँ ..

किसी गरीब को हँसते हुए ..

तो यकीन आ जाता है ..

की खुशियो का ताल्लुक दौलत से नहीं होता..

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार--


सत्य को कहने के लिए किसी शपथ की जरूरत नहीं होती
                 नदियो को बहने के लिए किसी पथ की जरूरत नहीं होती
जो बढ़ते है जमाने में अपने मजबूत इरादों पर
उन्हें अपनी मंजिल पाने के लिए
रथ की जरूरत नहीं होती

----------


## garima

समझदार एक मैं हु 
बाकि सब नादान
बस इसी भरम में घूम रहा
आजकल हर इंसान

----------


## pratik

bahut hi accha suvichar hai

----------


## RUDRA

बहुत हिं बढिया सुत्र :claps2::claps2:

----------


## garima

जी धन्यवाद 
प्रतिक जी , रूद्र जी।
सूत्र में आते रहे

----------


## sunilkgarg

> समझदार एक मैं हु 
> बाकि सब नादान
> बस इसी भरम में घूम रहा
> आजकल हर इंसान





> आज का सुविचार--
> 
> 
> सत्य को कहने के लिए किसी शपथ की जरूरत नहीं होती
>                  नदियो को बहने के लिए किसी पथ की जरूरत नहीं होती
> जो बढ़ते है जमाने में अपने मजबूत इरादों पर
> उन्हें अपनी मंजिल पाने के लिए
> रथ की जरूरत नहीं होती





> 1-आप का गुस्सा ,,,सबको बता देता है की आप ही कमजोर हैं 
> 
> मजबूत लोगो को क्रोध नही प्रेम आता है माफ़ करने की ताकत उनमे ही होती है 
> 
> 
> 2-इतिहास के प्रश्नपत्र में एक प्रश्न आया
> प्रश्न,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


बहुत अच्छा सुत्र है

----------


## garima

> बहुत अच्छा सुत्र है



धन्यवाद सुनील जी 
सूत्र में आने को

----------


## garima

> बहुत अच्छा सुत्र है



धन्यवाद सुनील जी 
सूत्र में आने को

----------


## garima

मुफ़्त में सिर्फ माँ बाप का प्यार मिलता है
इसके बाद दुनिया में
हर रिश्ते के लिए कुछ न कुछ चुकाना पड़ता है।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार--

इंसान अपने हिसाब से जितना  भी हिसाब करे
पर ऊपर वाला अपने हिसाब से हिसाब करेगा

----------


## garima

जमीन अच्छी हो ,खाद अच्छी हो
पर पानी खारा हो तो फूल नहीं खिलते।
उसी प्रकार भाव अच्छे हो, विचार भी अच्छे हो
पर वाणी खराब हो तो सम्बन्ध कभी नहीं टिकते है।

----------


## garima

प्रभु के चरणों में इस बार

Feb 7: 
Rose Day
पुष्प प्रभु चरणों मे

Feb 8: 
Propose Day
हे प्रभु आप मुझे सन्मार्ग पे ले चलें

Feb 9: 
Chocolate Day
प्रभु को नैवेध्य अर्पण करें
.
Feb 10: 
Teddy Day
मुलायम सा ह्रदय प्रभु के वास का रखें
.
Feb 11: 
Promise Day 
प्रभु भक्ति का संकल्प हों
.
Feb 12 
H ug Day
भेद भाव दूर कर,सभी को ह्रदय से लगायें
.
Feb 13
Kiss Day ___ 
प्रभु रज तथा चरणामृत पान हो
.
Feb 14
Valentine Day
सच्ची प्रीत प्रेम तथा आन्नद कि प्राप्ति प्रभु सुमिरन मे।

----------


## garima

जिंदगी तो हल्की फुलकी सी ही है 
बोझ तो ख्वाइशों का है

----------


## donsplender

बहुत ही सुन्दर सुविचार ! बुझे मन को प्रज्वलित करने वाले और उत्साहवर्धन करने वाले विचार !!

----------


## garima

> बहुत ही सुन्दर सुविचार ! बुझे मन को प्रज्वलित करने वाले और उत्साहवर्धन करने वाले विचार !!



धन्यवाद डोंस्प्लेंडर जी

सच मन में विश्वास हो तो हर कार्य पुरे होते है। उत्साह भर जाते है।

----------


## garima

आँख दुनिया की हर चीज देखती है मगर जब आँख के अंदर कुछ चला जाए तो उसे देख नहीं पाती।
ठीक उसी तरह से इंसां दुसरो के ऐब तो देखता है पर अपने ऐब उसे नजर नहीं आते।

----------


## garima

तुझमे राम मुझमे राम   सब में राम समाया है।
करलो सभी से प्यार जगत में कोई नहीं पराया है।

----------


## garima

आज का सुविचार--

मंजिले चाहे कितनी भी ऊँची या कठिन हो
रास्ते हमेशा पैरो के नीचे ही होते  है।

----------


## garima

हमें किसी भी ख़ास समय के लिए इन्तजार नहीं करना चाहिए।
बल्कि अपने हर समय को ख़ास बनाने की पूरी कोशिश करनी चाहिए।

----------

